# Modelo 720 now an annual event?



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry to bring up this well worn subject again but I'm a bit puzzled. I understood originally it was a one- off declaration and if nothing changed you didn't have to do another one next year. I heard conflicting info, if things 'changed' by more than 20,000 you did, or things 'increased' by more than 20.000 you did. So far so confusing. Went to the gestor this week to do renta and asked him if he thought we would need to do another 720 next year, he said 'now' they want one every year regardless. I told him what I'd understood and he said no, it's every year. Wondered if anyone else has heard this. Is he wrong or have things indeed changed- again- or maybe he justs wants yearly fees???


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The chap I used told me that you only need to do another if it increases by 20,000€


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

JaneyO said:


> Sorry to bring up this well worn subject again but I'm a bit puzzled. I understood originally it was a one- off declaration and if nothing changed you didn't have to do another one next year. I heard conflicting info, if things 'changed' by more than 20,000 you did, or things 'increased' by more than 20.000 you did. So far so confusing. Went to the gestor this week to do renta and asked him if he thought we would need to do another 720 next year, he said 'now' they want one every year regardless. I told him what I'd understood and he said no, it's every year. Wondered if anyone else has heard this. Is he wrong or have things indeed changed- again- or maybe he justs wants yearly fees???



We shall have to wait and see when next year comes. There is no hard and fast rule when it comes to taxation, it changes every year in every country. It is no secret that the government was disappointed with the low percentage of those that declared assets. It may transpire that a new form of declaring might appear next year. None of us really know. I understand what Hepa said as I thought the same originally. After the new year I shall email my gestor and ask. The answer will either be yes or no. Until then we all have a summer to enjoy along with the obligatory fiestas.


----------



## villamarre (Oct 19, 2012)

We were told that there is no obligation to supply information in subsequent tax years unless the amount increases by 20,000€ and i've just read the same info on spanish tax office site see link 


***.agenciatributaria.es/AEAT.internet/Inicio_es_ES/La_Agencia_Tributaria/Campanas/Declaraciones_informativas_2012/_INFORMACION/Ayuda/Preguntas_frecuentes__Modelo_720/Frecuencia_en_la_presentacion_de_la_declaracion.shtml]Agencia Tributaria - Preguntas frecuentes: Modelo 720[/url]

Una vez presentada la declaración del Modelo 720 respecto de una o varias de las obligaciones de información contenidas en el mismo (a la que se hace referencia en la pregunta nº 1), solamente deberá volver a presentarse este Modelo, cuando en relación con una o varias de estas obligaciones se produzca un incremento del límite conjunto establecido para cada bloque de información superior a 20.000 euros respecto del que determinó la presentación de la última declaración.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

villamarre said:


> We were told that there is no obligation to supply information in subsequent tax years unless the amount increases by 20,000€ and i've just read the same info on spanish tax office site see link
> 
> 
> ***.agenciatributaria.es/AEAT.internet/Inicio_es_ES/La_Agencia_Tributaria/Campanas/Declaraciones_informativas_2012/_INFORMACION/Ayuda/Preguntas_frecuentes__Modelo_720/Frecuencia_en_la_presentacion_de_la_declaracion.shtml]Agencia Tributaria - Preguntas frecuentes: Modelo 720[/url]
> ...


Well that's what I thought originally, thanks for that will print it out and present it to him. Am going to take the advice above and give my poor brain a rest from all this for a few months!


----------

